# My wife made this one possible, bless her.



## Richard Clewer

It all started back in summer '98 when my wife requested that I take the stereo and TV down to the basement. I replied that the TV wouldn't fit down the stairs and suggested that a 2-piece projector/screen would be required. Surprisingly she agreed, and the hunt was on. I finally settled on the D-ILA projector and the rest is history.


The room shown at http://www.digitaltheater.com/pictur...wer/index.html was the result of about 5 months of evenings and weekends cutting, nailing, glueing and fussing about. I still have some trim work to finish, and I want to paint the ceiling a darker gray, but this is essentially it. The surround speakers are now flush mounted instead of sticking out. Hope you like it.


Projector - Dukane ImagePro 9000 D-ILA

Screen - DaLite Imager (matte), 92" x 52" 16x9

Main Speakers - Magnepan MG3As (biamped)

Subwoofers - home-built using 8 Eclipse 1238 woofers in ported enclosures below and to either side of the screen. The drivers are wired in parallel for more power.

Surrounds - home-built using Vifa full-range drivers and flush mounted onto side walls

Power Amps: 2 Velleman K4040 Vacuum Tube amplifiers, biamped for the Maggies (400 watts total)

1 Marshall Leach Low TIM Dual Mono amplifier for the subwoofers (2 x 600 watts into 2 ohms)

1 Yamaha M60 for the surrounds.

DVD - Yamaha DVD-S700

VCRs - Sony SLHF900 SuperBetamax and JVC HR-S3600U SVHS

HDTV and DSS - RCA DTC100 (my Hughes HIRD-D4 has been moved to the family room TV)

Preamp - Adcom GFP-565

Surround Sound Decoder - Technics SHAC500D

A/D Converter - homebrew unit to drive SS decoder from analog sources

CD - Sony CDP707ES

DAT - Sony DTC700

Cassette - Onkyo TA-2800

Processor - Alesis Multiverb in line with the mains and subs used as an 50 ms audio delay line

Video Processor - DVDO iscan line doubler (3 field video delay - hence the need for the delay line above)

Dual tier seating by American Leather. Most people assume incorrectly that their eyes and ears are their most important organs when sitting in a theater. Wrong! It's your butt.


----------



## Richard Clewer

Thanks a lot, Mark. We really appreciate it. You know, we really couldn't have done it without all the support and good advice from you and everyone here at the forum. This resource has been invaluable and a joy to visit ten to twelve times a day.


Here's a link to our homepage, definitely a work in progress and my first HTML exercise. http://users.erols.com/clewer/ 


[This message has been edited by Richard Clewer (edited January 26, 2000).]


----------



## Frank J Manrique

Rich,


Wow...what a work of art! Wish my set up was as nice looking (sort of high-tech but very low in the "WAF" department! Check my thread out; had no pictures, though. Sorry!).


Man, loved those Magnapan transducers. The best I heard them sound was many years ago at the then home of George Cardas in Ontario, California, when he and VTL hosted one of our meetings (for an audio society, long defunct). Terrific, and those ribbon HF drivers really made all the difference in the world. Congrats!


But this bring me, in a round about way, to a minor criticism I've regarding your system...at least from what I seen in the pictures you provide: the Magnepans are screaming for attention--and are competing directly with your screen--with those white or cream-colored speaker grills. Perhaps you want to try this: place black or very dark gray material over the speakers and with the lights off, fire up your video (no sound is necessary). Play something on the screen and see if there's any improvement in the perceived image's color quality. If you notice it, then I am justified; if not, then call me whatever you want! http://www.avsforum.com/ubb/smile.gif 

Other than this minor criticism I got nothing but the highest praises for what you've accomplished. Great job!


-THTS


----------



## raoul

Sweet room! If you're going to paint the ceiling then change the grilles on your speakers too! Oh, you'll probably find a HTPC give you better DVD than the ISCAN.


Raoul


----------



## Laurence

It's a handsome=looking theater.


I like the ceiling tiles. They remind me of the antique tin tiles in victorian homes. Even though the style of your theater is contemporary, the ceiling offers a nice blend and "texture".


----------

